# Solution found



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

I was having trouble finding a single magazine carrier for my .380 PPK/S and it turns out that the Leatherman multitool leather pouch I've had since I was 14 works perfectly with a flat floorplate magazine. It even looks just like the normal multitool from the outside, you can't see any part of the magazine or rounds. No rattling around either. Oh and the new Galco IWB came today and works like a champ too.


----------

